

Apple sued over faulty power button on iPhone 4 - daegloe
http://gigaom.com/2013/05/14/apple-sued-over-faulty-power-button-on-iphone-4/

======
jgeorge
Oh yay, a class action lawsuit. I'll be sure to thorougly enjoy the $0.17
iTunes gift card that we'll get as a "settlement", while some class action
lawyers split ~$2M in fees. Seems fair to me.

